# BAMR - Brookfield Reinsurance



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

hello, I hold BAM-A In a non-reg account. Appears it paid a stock dividend by issuing me 3 shares of BAMR.

I assume my cost basis becomes $58.97 for the 3 shares acquired. I hold these in US dollars.

wondering I should simplify my tax reporting by getting these and some etfs out of my non-reg accounts. Worth the hassle?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't see any need to move such stuff out of non-reg. You will never know when/if this sort of thing happens again with any particular stock. Pfizer did this a year ago or so. Simply keep track of your ACB.

FWIW, you can do a free exchange of these 3 BAMR shares back to BAM shares simply by asking your brokerage to do so. Record the purchase of the 3 new BAM shares at $58.97 each, i.e. as if on Jun 30th, you actually bought 3 BAM shares with the special dividend to begin with. Add that to your BAM ACB. There should be no need to ever indicate you had bought and sold BAMR shares on your Schedule 3 next April. It may depend on what your brokerage T5008 says. If it shows the purchase and sale of BAMR shares, show it as purchase and sale at the purchase price with no commission so that the net effect is zero.


----------

